# carefull confirm on using linux_base-fc8



## cuongvt (May 6, 2009)

Hi all
I just did a clean install of freebsd 7.2 final release (I not enable linux compatibility during install).
In first boot, I enabled linux compatibilitty  with linux_base-fc8 as below:

```
Add linux_enable=â€YESâ€ to /etc/rc.conf.
Add compat.linux.osrelease=2.6.16 to /etc/sysctl.conf.
Add OVERRIDE_LINUX_BASE_PORT=f8 to /etc/make.conf.
Add this line to /etc/fstab:
linproc /usr/compat/linux/proc linprocfs rw 0 0
mkdir -p /usr/compat/linux/proc
mount /usr/compat/linux/proc
/etc/rc.d/abi start
/etc/rc.d/sysctl start
cd /usr/ports/emulators/linux_base-f8 && make install clean
```

When 'make install clean' in port 'linux_base-f8', I saw that it retrieved files (rpm etc) from
fc8 directory on the net. However, when I install net/skype, I saw that it retrieved files (rpm etc)
from fc4 on the net (sorry for my bad English).
(I still not installed X yet so I cannot veryfied my skype will run fine or not).
So my question is: is it normal or abnormal when 'make install ' retrieved files (rpm etc)
from fc4, not from fc8 althought I already enabled linux_base-f8?

If it is abnormal, how can I solve it?
Thanks and regards


----------



## SirDice (May 6, 2009)

You may also need to set *OVERRIDE_LINUX_NONBASE_PORTS=f8* in make.conf.


----------

